# I want to become an apple developer!



## falloutjunkie (Feb 9, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to become a certified apple developer? with perks and whatever else they do for developers.


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup, it's pretty easy. One simply goes to this page and pays a lot of money:

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?&family=ADC&


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd suggest you learn Xcode first.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 10, 2007)

Install XCode - that came with your computer. If you forgot the location of the discs you can always download the developer tools from the Developer website too.
The basic developer account is free so you can start by creating yourself a basic developer account at http://developer.apple.com


----------



## Yesurbius (Feb 10, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and download the latest Xcode.   If you are programming in Cocoa (you really should be), and want some help - then check out http://www.cocoadev.com/

safari.oreilly.com is another (pay) resource for finding Mac OS X specific programming books (or programming books in general for that matter).


----------

